# Squirrel Hawking



## gahawker (Mar 9, 2010)

Since this is a Small Game Hunting forum, maybe y'all will allow me to post on here even though I don't shoot squirrels. Some falconry friends and I went hunting this past Saturday with our hawks and got 6 squirrels. We had a blast! A non-falconer friend from Douglas went with us and brought his 6-year-old son along. That little fella made our day. He had such a good time and made the whole day much more enjoyable for all of us. It is good to see kids  realize there is life away from the TV and video games and enjoy the outdoors. 
I'm attaching a picture of my juvenile male Redtail, Chester, with a squirrel he caught Saturday, his first. I trapped him late last year and this was only his second hunt. I believe he is going to be a good one.
​


----------



## Corey (Mar 9, 2010)

That is pretty awsome man, you can post here anytime. 

Think that hawk will work as a team with my beagles 
catching a Rabbit


----------



## Doug B. (Mar 9, 2010)

Good job! I like to see youngsters get interested in any kind of hunting. Thanks for posting. That is a neat picture.


----------



## gahawker (Mar 9, 2010)

I'd like to try him on rabbits. You have to get them used to dogs and even then some hawks won't hunt with them. I had a hawk that caught my fiest the first time I took them to the woods together, even though the dog was kept in a pen  about 2 feet from the hawk house and the bird could see her every day.


----------



## fisherman21 (Mar 10, 2010)

thats cool...how did you get started in this type of hunting gahawker????


----------



## injun joe (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet photo.


----------



## eWarren19842008 (Mar 10, 2010)

That is awesome. How long does it take to get one to recognize you as master or leader or how does that work?


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 10, 2010)

Keep them coming, I enjoy the falconry threads !!!!!


----------



## R G (Mar 11, 2010)

I understand that ya'll have a longer small game season that the rest of us.


----------



## ArmyTaco (Mar 11, 2010)

That is awesome! I had a friend whos dad did it. Never been..think it would be cool.


----------



## gahawker (Mar 11, 2010)

fisherman21 said:


> thats cool...how did you get started in this type of hunting gahawker????



I have always been fascinated by birds of prey and I saw a program several years ago about squirrel hunting with Harris' hawks and then a few weeks later, a newspaper article about squirrel hunting with Redtail hawks. This set me on fire. I knew I had to give falconry a try! I did the research, jumped through all the hoops and got my license.

Larry


----------



## gahawker (Mar 11, 2010)

eWarren19842008 said:


> That is awesome. How long does it take to get one to recognize you as master or leader or how does that work?



It takes, on the average, about 4 weeks from the trap before you can fly the bird free. During this time you drop the bird's weight in a controlled manner until you get the response you are looking for. The bird never recognizes you as anything except a source of food and this is how you control them. If you fly a bird with a full crop or that is too heavy, it may just take off and you never see it again.

Larry


----------



## gahawker (Mar 11, 2010)

R G said:


> I understand that ya'll have a longer small game season that the rest of us.



We do. Quail       Oct. 1 - Mar. 15 
             Grouse   Oct. 1 - Mar. 15  
             Rabbit    Oct. 1 - Mar. 15  
             Squirrel  Aug. 15 - Mar.15

Some folks probably thought I was hunting out of season!

Larry


----------



## gahawker (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is a picture of my 2-year-old bird with a Fox squirrel she caught 3 weeks ago and another of both squirrels she caught that day.



​


----------



## Coon Doggie (Mar 11, 2010)

That is pretty neat , do you use any type of tracking equipment ? you know the guy that owns MARSHALL tracking is a Falcon trainer , he demonstrated one for us one day , it was good.


----------



## slip (Mar 11, 2010)

man that is way too cool

ill have to give that a try one of these days.


----------



## ford 5000 (Mar 11, 2010)

Good to see another falconer on this site i hunt a terical harris hawk we have the best time in the woods hunt most every weekend


----------



## gahawker (Mar 11, 2010)

ford 5000 said:


> Good to see another falconer on this site i hunt a terical harris hawk we have the best time in the woods hunt most every weekend



Rabbits or squirrels? or both?


----------



## gahawker (Mar 12, 2010)

Coon Doggie said:


> That is pretty neat , do you use any type of tracking equipment ? you know the guy that owns MARSHALL tracking is a Falcon trainer , he demonstrated one for us one day , it was good.



I don't use telemetry, but I know several falconers that do.

Larry


----------



## chadf (Mar 12, 2010)

You can come hunt my property when ever you want if I can tag along.
Pm me if intrested!


----------



## ford 5000 (Mar 12, 2010)

can't seem to find rabbits for him ..but he loves to chase squirrels..trying to enter him on crows but not sure how...birds around the house is fun to


----------

